# Understanding Abbreviations



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I've been reading this forum for the last week, as I just started my separation/road to divorce last Wednesday. Long story that I will post later for help, but right now I'm trying to understand all the abbreviations I read, such as "STXBX, WH, ETC".

I have no romantic ideals that my moving out from my wife of 9 years (together 11) and two children (8 & 5) will lead to reconciliation. The wife has said she has spent the last year trying to "fall back in love with me" but she realized it is just not going to happen. 

She told me this two weeks before Christmas, and I moved out Wednesday the week of Christmas.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

proudwidaddy said:


> I've been reading this forum for the last week, as I just started my separation/road to divorce last Wednesday. Long story that I will post later for help, but right now I'm trying to understand all the abbreviations I read, such as "STXBX, WH, ETC".
> 
> I have no romantic ideals that my moving out from my wife of 9 years (together 11) and two children (8 & 5) will lead to reconciliation. The wife has said she has spent the last year trying to "fall back in love with me" but she realized it is just not going to happen.
> 
> She told me this two weeks before Christmas, and I moved out Wednesday the week of Christmas.


STBX=soon to be ex. WH=wayward wife
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> STBX=soon to be ex. WH=wayward wife
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


WH = Wayward Wife or Husband?

WAW =Walk Away Wife

MLC = Midlife Crisis

MC= Marriage Conselor

IC = Individual Conselor


----------

